

They're made out of meat - dsr12
http://terrybisson.com/page6/page6.html

======
dsr12
A short film based on same story:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tScAyNaRdQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tScAyNaRdQ)

